# Eli Erlick / elierlick



## Hamplanet Fitness (Dec 12, 2022)

(s/a)​
Meet Eli Erlick, an MtF trans activist who has been causing commotion in leftist online circles for the better part of a decade. Whether getting cancelled for writing horrific op-eds accusing Ariana Grande of transphobia or getting cancelled for vaginally fisting an FtM without consent, Erlick has been at the center of many online firestorms yet somehow still has a following.

Nowadays, Erlick spends his days as a social media activist. He's currently attempting to sue fellow MtF Blaire White for defamation to "turn Blaire White into the next Alex Jones." Some of Erlick's claims against White are dubious, including apparently blaming White for the actions of other social media users. He says White falsely accused him or rape, manslaughter, and pedophilia, and claims to have the "receipts" that White was lying. However, the Farms also have receipts.

*2011-2018: The Tumblr and TSER Years*

Erlick first came to social media prominence through Tumblr, where he amassed a following promoting trans-related causes. Despite being heterosexual, he has identified as transgender since age 13 and had engaged in crossdressing behavior as a young child. At age 8, he had brought skirts to school, which prompted his teacher to tell his parents. Both being leftist activist types, his parents allowed him to begin hormonal and surgical transition as a teen.

At age 16, Erlick founded Trans Student Educational Resources (a), an activist group that pushes for greater trans inclusion in the education system. In practice, that means allowing boys in the girls' locker room. The group is responsible for the widely-mocked Gender Unicorn graphic, which many schools have adopted to teach students about transgenderism. TSER is a youth-run organization.



In 2018, Erlick taught Feminist Studies sections at the University of California Santa Cruz, because nothing says feminism like a man teaching it.



*The Rape Allegations*

Erlick is post-op. However, that has not stopped him from being yet another troon sex pest.

In 2016, it came to light that Erlick had reportedly violated the boundaries of at least one person, according to Tumblr and Twitter users. Erlick was accused of, among other things, vaginally fisting multiple trans-identified females until they bled. The accusations circulated rapidly, leading to widespread condemnation, even by the co-founder of TSER. While many of the initial callout posts on Tumblr have been taken down, possibly at Erlick's request, some still remain.

Erlick recognized he needed to address the allegations, both publicly and to the victim that came forward, Danie Yun Diamond, who then posted screenshots of their text conversation. This is long and heavy, so it's spoilered.



Spoiler: Text Mess(ages)



(Archived Source)



Somehow I doubt a single tear was shed. You don't pressure someone into sex, fist them until they bleed, then feel bad about it after they call you out on it.

















"I am guilty" - yet he's planning on suing Blaire White for making the same accusation Diamond did? Let's see that hold up in court, lol.










Erlick banned Diamond from the Trans Youth Leadership Summit Facebook, but the co-founder of TSER eventually unbanned her.


A Facebook post Diamond made that Erlick reported.





In addition to the above post the screenshots came from, Diamond also posted this (a) on Tumblr, where she accuses Erlick of rape, psychological abuse, and targeting Asian-American women:



Spoiler: More of Diamond's Story











Diamond spoke of lasting trauma after Erlick's alleged assault. She took her own life in 2019. According to this article (a) from the Post-Millennial, Diamond's suicide came after a bombardment of online harassment from Erlick acolytes. White cited the article in the video Erlick is suing over:





Spoiler: Other Posts from Danie



(Archived Source)





Other women, both trans-identified and otherwise, have also spoken of abuse at Erlick's hands.




(s/a)

Eli published a post on his Tumblr trying to claim Danie was a liar, that she had initiated the flirting, and downplaying the severity of the allegations. He also filed a Title IX complaint against Danie after she had done the same to him.



Spoiler: Post Screenshots



(Source/Archive)











Tumblr users didn't take kindly to Erlick's deflection of responsibility, nor to his leaking of sexts between him and Danie from early in their relationship, before the abuse had progressed.


(s/a)

*The Ariana Grande Op-Ed*

In 2018, Erlick wrote a massively unpopular op-ed for the online gay magazine IntoMore, which is owned by Grindr, about how Ariana Grande's _Thank U, Next_ music video is all flavors of transphobic. The article received so much backlash it was scrubbed from the internet, but excerpts and reaction pieces remain. The sexual abuse allegations against Erlick were cited as a reason it was taken down and Erlick's business relationship with IntoMore was terminated.

Per this article (a) from The Wrap,



> The editor of the LGBT website INTO on Tuesday apologized for a post that called Ariana Grande’s new music video “anti-queer,” saying the story “should never have been published.”
> 
> INTO also formally cut ties with the post’s writer, transgender activist Eli Erlick, after the site’s management became aware of several unspecified “allegations made in the past” about her.
> 
> “Given the seriousness of these allegations, I personally spoke with the writer and immediately launched an internal investigation,” INTO Editor-in-Chief Zach Stafford [stated] in a post Tuesday afternoon. “INTO was not aware of these until Monday after publishing. And the writer will not be contributing to INTO for the time being.”



Another article (a) from The Wrap elaborated on the piece, including two quotes from it:


(s/a)

*The HRT Mailing Controversy*



Erlick posted this on Instagram in summer 2022, offering access to hormones for trans-identified minors, and also offered other trans people to send him hormones he could distribute to people who don't have prescriptions. This is against US law, but Erlick claimed he could send hormones anywhere in America. I guess when you've survived multiple scandals that would have resulted in permanent cancellation if you weren't a troon, you think you're invincible. Libs of TikTok and the Daily Wire picked up the story, generating widespread outrage in the conservative Twitterverse. Erlick's posts were mobbed by outraged MAGA boomers and TERFs alike, with Reduxx publishing a scathing article (a) detailing his past accusations of sexual abuse as well as the illegality of his HRT-mailing enterprise.

The Daily Wire's Matt Walsh calls on social media users to report Erlick:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Walsh reported Erlick to the DEA:


(s/a)

Libs of TikTok made a thread about Erlick's budding hormone venture, replete with links to report him to various authorities. Erlick then took down the posts advertising illegal hormone services. It's unknown whether or not he is still attempting to get this operation going.


(s/a)

*The Blaire White Lolsuit*

MtF YouTuber Blaire White made a video detailing many of Erlick's past controversies, including the abuse, after the HRT mailing scandal made the rounds on right-wing Twitter.





I have an archived copy of this but it's almost 200MB, not sure if Null wants that uploaded.

Erlick responded by e-begging for money to file a lawsuit against White for defamation.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




In the video, White claims Erlick's abuse drove a past partner to suicide, though which partner is never specified. We know that Danie Yun Diamond, the trans-identified female Erlick allegedly fisted until she bled, did commit suicide, though Erlick in the video seems to imply White was referring to a different prior partner, forming the basis of one of the claims Erlick plans to sue for.

This is the lawyer who signed onto the case, totally passable MtF Remy Green:



More will be added to this section as the saga unfolds.

*Links*

Facebook (a)
Twitter (a)
Tumblr (a)
Instagram (a)
Wikipedia (a)
Website (a)
TSER Website (a)
YouTube


----------



## Sprate Header (Dec 12, 2022)

It's not just me, right?

Also big ups OP for finally gifting this groomer rapist with a(n actually good) thread. It's been a long time coming!


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Dec 12, 2022)

1) good thread, finally
2) it’s baffling to me how completely the Ariana Grande article has been scrubbed off the internet, I have found an excerpt though


> While the song is actually dedicated to Ariana’s past boyfriends, the music video makes a surprising ode to her queer followers. Unfortunately, not all representation is good and her music video failed to support the basic dignity of queer and trans people. Laden with transmisogyny, anti-queer jokes, and blackface, the video follows Ariana’s white feminist awakening through a celebrity-laden nod to several cult classics.
> 
> The video takes place at a typical suburban (see: white/wealthy) high school. It begins with a confessional homage to Mean Girls detailing fictional Queen Bee Ariana’s influence over her peers’ lives and rumors they heard about her. It is unclear if Ariana is supposed to be the superficial antagonist of the video, like Regina George in Mean Girls or if she is attempting to portray underdog Cady Heron, who resists the Plastics’ normativity. Just 16 seconds into the video, trans viewers may be stunned to see a cisgender man, Ariana’s backup dancer Scott Nicholson, in a bright pink cardigan and wig playing a trans(?) woman. We’re already supposed to laugh at him for his feminine mannerisms.
> 
> ...


plus misc screenshots of the article





Edit: more quotes
[/QUOTE]


> Then you finally see it: the blackface. This may not be the type of blackface you see in old minstrel shows but a new form that we frequently view in pop culture. As New York University performance studies master’s student Ahn Vo writes, “Contemporary blackface no longer involves minstrelsy’s burnt cork or greasepaint to blacken the performers’ skin, but instead, make-up foundation, artificial tanning and digital coloring are employed to play with racial mythologies and to exploit what blackness signifies.”





> exploding onto the mainstream music scene, both in 1999, with two massive breakout hits–“…Baby One More Time” and “Genie in the Bottle.” It is no coincidence that a few years after their debut, both of them felt the necessity to shake off their “girl next door” persona, stripping down to a much raunchier, darker, or shall I say blacker image of themselves to cater to the more mature market.


----------



## CatharticShitHead (Dec 12, 2022)

Great initial OP HPF. Now this is the OP Eli deserves. I'm interested to see if the lolsuit between Blaire and Eli will hold anything interesting. Crossing my fingers for a whole courtroom reading the texts between them and having the judge have to hear the words "fisting people until they bleed".


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 12, 2022)

"I believe in justice for both real women and cis women"
That line should be enough to deserve lolcow status, the rape accusations making this thing look like an hypocrite is just the cherry on the top



> Nothing says femminism as a man teaching it


Tbh, teaching femminism shouldn't be related to gender, but rather from any people able to understand the meaning of "women and men are equals despite being different", quality that has tracically become rarer and rarer to find in the past years.


----------



## behindyourightnow (Dec 12, 2022)

Great OP!

Here Eli is writing about his childhood and transition: he says he started puberty late and was on cross-sex hormones as soon as he turned 15. Still looks 100% male and has a jaw like a shovel, though. Nature always wins!

By the way, the site that published his shitty article, "Everyday Feminism," now shows a pop up begging for donations because it's in danger of shutting down. I wonder why they're not doing well. Maybe because most women aren't interested in a publication that thinks that being a girl consists of playing with dolls, wearing bright colors (???) and having long hair:


Edit to avoid double post:



> exploding onto the mainstream music scene, both in 1999, with two massive breakout hits–“…Baby One More Time” and “Genie in the Bottle.” It is no coincidence that a few years after their debut, both of them felt the necessity to shake off their “girl next door” persona, stripping down to a much raunchier, darker, or shall I say blacker image of themselves to cater to the more mature market.



Hang on a minute, did Eli just say that black women are sluts and white women who don't project a "girl next door" image are acting black? Holy shit, no wonder he worked so hard to scrub the article.

This is what happens when you become an untouchable "activist" in junior high and spend your adolescence being affirmed by handmaidens and people profiting off you. No one ever says no to you, so you start believing that the low-IQ shit that pours out of your mouth is actually worthwhile.


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 12, 2022)

behindyourightnow said:


> Great OP!
> 
> Here Eli is writing about his childhood and transition: he says he started puberty late and was on cross-sex hormones as soon as he turned 15. Still looks 100% male and has a jaw like a shovel, though. Nature always wins!
> 
> ...


"...in my count*R*y..."
I love seeing people defining gender by actions and tastes instead of allosomes, only to come out with the most retarted reasons for their transitions.
But again, No kid should be able to get HRT at age 15 by him/herself, I'd rather blame whoever enabled them, instead of trying to of actively reason.


----------



## The Skeksis Emperor (Dec 12, 2022)

Great thread, this court case should be very interesting.

Here's archives of the video under 200 mb for future sharing (720p 100 mb/480p 35 mb).



Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lady Bizness (Dec 12, 2022)

I would like to emphasize the part about TSER to all reading the OP. It's not like some dummy danger hair teacher occasionally photocopies the unicorn worksheet for her 5th graders because she saw it on Pinterest. TSER branding is included on teacher training materials. Well respected and long established LGBT programs have adopted TSER curriculum and completely changed their mission statements.
I could talk all day about the content and what a shit Eli is but what I want to point out is his age. He was but a child when this curriculum was created and widely adopted in California. The adults have left the building. No one seems to question how it is that someone so young could have gotten himself so connected and is so wise about education. No one speaks up at staff meetings because TSER is just another acronym in a sea of acronyms. Seems legit. So they pass out the questionnaire to their students that asks for pronouns and then file it away in their cabinet never to look at it again.

I've seen a myriad of stupid ill conceived educational initiatives come and go, but I've never seen one so completely based on nothing, so immediately implemented, and created by a child.


----------



## Ona Quest (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank you for setting this OP up.

Eli Elrick is a disgusting man and I hope, just like in the mermaids lolsuit against lgb alliance, that this shit comes back and bites elrick in the ass.


----------



## bprime (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank you OP for getting together a good thread on this disgusting fucktard. I'm hopeful that discovery in the lolsuit sheds the cleansing light of day on the HRT nonsense this clown has been pushing.


----------



## OttoWest (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank you OP!




				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## ASeabear8952 (Dec 12, 2022)

Three time’s the charm!  Finally a great OP on this sick motherfucker.


----------



## Dr. Crittershawn (Dec 12, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> View attachment 4053891View attachment 4053897
> It's not just me, right?
> 
> Also big ups OP for finally gifting this groomer rapist with a(n actually good) thread. It's been a long time coming!


I see what your saying. They both have that same aspie death stare. It's horrifying, really.


----------



## Sock Cucker (Dec 12, 2022)

So he didn't change his name? That's new.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 12, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> View attachment 4053891View attachment 4053897
> It's not just me, right?


Elliott has much fuller, kissable lips.


----------



## Sock Cucker (Dec 12, 2022)

I didn't watch any of the videos. I just went biblical "Eli", but if it's pronounced like "Ellie", he should have at least added an "l".


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Dec 13, 2022)

Sock Cucker said:


> I didn't watch any of the videos. I just went biblical "Eli", but if it's pronounced like "Ellie", he should have at least added an "l".


It isn't pronounced as Ellie? I pronounce it same as Ellie, how else am I supposed to pronounce it


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 13, 2022)

lolcow yoghurt said:


> It isn't pronounced as Ellie? I pronounce it same as Ellie, how else am I supposed to pronounce it


Eli is short for Elijah in most cases.  So you would pronounce it "E-lie".  So lying is in his name, yes.


Also Jesus, I didn't know the poor thing killed herself over this.  The man gives off creepy "I am into abusing women especially asian women" vibes but it isn't easy to catch at the age this happened to her when raised in a culture that tells you to blindly trust other trans people in the group.


Thanks @Hamplanet Fitness , your OPs are always lovely and I hope more gets added as the digging continues.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Dec 13, 2022)

For what it's worth, Erlick has claimed that Diamond is still alive and that two accusers recanted their claims but I haven't seen any independent evidence for either of these claims.


----------



## Peppor (Dec 13, 2022)

Troon doubling down so the judge can throw his suit right out the window


[A]


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Dec 13, 2022)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> For what it's worth, Erlick has claimed that Diamond is still alive and that two accusers recanted their claims but I haven't seen any independent evidence for either of these claims.


Reverse byuu


----------



## Vect (Dec 13, 2022)

It's threads like this that demonstrate the Farms is a more sympathetic and practical ally to transpeople than transpeople themselves.

Any newly registered trannies see this, this 'activist' literally fisted one of your own to death and he's still protected. OP's literally trying to help you here.


----------



## Tard Whisperer (Dec 13, 2022)

> We know that Danie Yun Diamond, the trans-identified female Erlick allegedly fisted until she bled, did commit suicide


How do we know this? In his video explaining the lolsuit, that seemed to be the only claim that he could actually be correct in stating was false. 

Is Eli still in charge of TSER? If so seems he has onboarded some fresh meat, an Asian female "psychiatric survivor" 



Spoiler: had to look up C/S/X


----------



## keytar solo (Dec 13, 2022)

I remember Eli being outed as a rapist but I didn't know one of his victims ended up offing themselves, that's really sad. This guy is foul, I hope the lolsuit blows up in his face.


----------



## One87five0 (Dec 13, 2022)

I know this is a fairly unpopular opinion, especially among fellow TERFs, but I respect Blaire White for calling out the degenerates in his community. I also sympathize with him on a certain level. When you're an "other," you're shamed, ridiculed and attacked if you refuse to join the hive mind. If you're Black and conservative, the nigras revoke your hood pass. If you're gay or trans and you oppose teaching middle schoolers about butt plugs, strap ons, and puberty blockers, the faggots and trannies revoke your rainbow pass. It's so weird to me that certain groups are expected to toe the line or else everyone in their "community" will ostracize them... it was cool to agree to disagree once upon a time. Troons hate Blaire because he's conservative and love Eli because he's liberal. They will ignore the fact Eli admitted to being a rapist because liberal = good, conservative = evil. They won't even hear Blaire out because they've already made up their minds that he's an evil, uncle Tom, Nazi fascist, when all he's ever said was kiddy diddlers should be executed and supplying drugs to children is dangerous and unethical. That sounds reasonable enough to me, but I'm a lesbian who leans conservative so wtf do I know?


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Dec 13, 2022)

Thanks for all the additional info posted so far - I'll add it to the OP later this week.

Has anyone found Danie Yun Diamond's obituary? If she is alive, that kind of information would be relevant for the OP re: the lawsuit. She hasn't posted on her Tumblr since December 2018 and the Post Millennial said she was dead, but we should confirm this since Eli is apparently denying it. She signed an online petition as Danie Yun Diamond-Melendez, if that helps anyone's search. Thanks!


----------



## Sammich (Dec 14, 2022)

Great write up OP, good work.  This one is really dark, hope they get get what they deserve.


----------



## Kookin (Dec 14, 2022)

Feel obliged to mention this retort mock and its sentiment.



Despite the artist being a nonce drawing furry kids, even they realize this larp shit is built on delusion, and much more when advocating for it.


----------



## CatharticShitHead (Dec 14, 2022)

Maybe the reason why Eli is denying Danie's death publicly is because he knows that unless we're close friends or family of Danie, then we obviously won't know if Danie is alive or dead. It'd be great if Danie herself came out and confirmed, but I don't see that happening soon, even if we pull out the weegee board and put it in the witness stand during the lolsuit.

I'll get to looking but I doubt I'm going to find someone with nary a social media presence since 2018

Edit: to avoid double posting.

By googling Danie Yun Diamond Melendez, I found this online court record (a) of a person named Danielle Chasya Diamond changing their name to Danie Yun Diamond Melendez. I've tried searching a whole bunch of stuff using both the Chasya name and the Melendez name but kept coming up short. All I kept coming by is those websites that charge money to look at people's information that's been recorded through the government. I.E spyfly, whitepages, instant checkmate. You know the ones. Through the little free previews they give you, I kept seeing that there was only one Danielle Chasya Diamond and it kept popping up that she lives in Sherman Oaks, California and that they have "possible" family members of Richard Berliner Diamond, and Young Hee Yun sometimes spelled as Yeounghee Yun.

Strangely enough by searching Yeounghee Yun, a "business" popped up on the  fucking yellow pages (a) website of all things called the Yeounghee Yun Diamond Trust listed in Long Beach, California. Besides this, I can't find a death record, social media, or anything confirming whether or not Dani did off herself or not.

I'll try looking some more but so far this is all I got.


----------



## broadrod31 (Dec 14, 2022)

Vect said:


> It's threads like this that demonstrate the Farms is a more sympathetic and practical ally to transpeople than transpeople themselves.
> 
> Any newly registered trannies see this, this 'activist' literally fisted one of your own to death and he's still protected. OP's literally trying to help you here.


It's wild how willing TRAs are to overlook some heinous shit in order to promote their weird movement. Man seemingly transitions to be a creep? Rape accusations? Nah!

Just look at Jessie Gender and their video about that creep who shot up that club. This mother fucker WENT OUT OF THEIR WAY to acknowledge and "respect" the shooter's non-binary identity. We understand not to give these people the name recognition, yet for Jessie it makes total sense to respect their identity. Barf.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Dec 14, 2022)

I noticed that this little incident wasn't covered in the thread yet:









						Transgender Activist Who Created 'Gender Unicorn' Calls for 'Supreme Court Assassination Challenge'
					

A transgender activist who creates widely distributed educational resources for nonbinary students called for a "Supreme Court assassination challenge" on the same day Roe v. Wade was overturned.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Justin Castro (Dec 15, 2022)

Don't get me wrong I hate this Eli faggot, but the levels of unhinged, manipulative BPD were palpable in those Danie Yun Diamond posts. I don't doubt he's a scummy rapist but I'd prefer literally anyone else's account.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Dec 15, 2022)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> I noticed that this little incident wasn't covered in the thread yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Archive your shit, this guy seems to have the ability to make material disappear 









						Transgender Activist Who Created ‘Gender Unicorn’ Calls for ‘Supreme …
					

archived 29 Jun 2022 02:27:25 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 15, 2022)

Sock Cucker said:


> So he didn't change his name? That's new.


Thorne Melcher and Dylan Mulvaney didn't either.

It's funny how Eli claims to have realized he was trans as early as 8, and even underwent SRS, but has been consistently presenting more masculine. It's like he regrets transitioning but won't admit it. This is why teenagers shouldn't be allowed to transition without conditions (like a minimum age and minimum number of years since receiving a gender dysphoria diagnosis).


----------



## CatharticShitHead (Dec 15, 2022)

Justin Castro said:


> Don't get me wrong I hate this Eli faggot, but the levels of unhinged, manipulative BPD were palpable in those Danie Yun Diamond posts. I don't doubt he's a scummy rapist but I'd prefer literally anyone else's account.


While it’s very apparent that Danie had or has issues (still don’t know if dead), we’re looking for their account purely because some publications reporting on Eli claim that Danie was “harassed by Eli fans into committing suicide early 2019. Her last posts before she did it say she felt isolated”. 

And Eli himself is claiming that Danie never necked herself. Since Eli is such an erratic person, we can’t exactly trust his word. And people on the internet can say literally whatever they want. So the best solution is to get someone who is either close to Danie or Danie herself to confirm whether or not she’s dead. That’s why we’re looking for her account.

Besides, other women have come out and called Eli a rapist. If you don’t want Danie’s account, there’s still them.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Dec 15, 2022)

Some more of Erlick's greatest hits:

"A bunch of TERFs are tweeting at me that I’m not a woman because I can’t have biological children - as though I would ever want to give birth. Hell no. Being child-free makes me no less of a woman, you creepy breeders."









						Eli Erlick on Twitter: "A bunch of TERFs are tweeting at me that I’m …
					

archived 25 Aug 2022 10:02:06 UTC




					archive.vn
				




"Yesterday's successful action should remind us that our movements don't need to adhere to respectability politics. We glitterbombed, pied, flipped off, screamed at, spit on, and cursed TERFs until they had to leave an hour early. Even these small demoralizing acts do wonders!"









						Eli Erlick on Twitter: "Yesterday's successful action should remind u…
					

archived 8 Dec 2022 01:45:50 UTC




					archive.vn
				




It's kind of amazing that getting accused of rape didn't redpill Erlick even a little bit.


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Dec 15, 2022)

Something I saw on tumblr, regarding this dude:




(Archive)
I believe the people who posted these screenshots cropped out the girls' faces.
 I also searched for this tweet, but I didn't find it.

Instead, I found this weird screed. (Archive)


----------



## taco freak (Dec 15, 2022)

Where's Waldo? said:


> Something I saw on tumblr, regarding this dude:
> 
> View attachment 4083882
> View attachment 4083891
> ...


Lol, it's genuinely hilarious how his severe personality disorder won't let him recognize that those women knew exactly who he was and wanted him, rapist male Eli Erlick, to specifically fuck off.


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Dec 16, 2022)

taco freak said:


> Lol, it's genuinely hilarious how his severe personality disorder won't let him recognize that those women knew exactly who he was and wanted him, rapist male Eli Erlick, to specifically fuck off.


I feel like he knows exactly what he's doing in that regard. 
He just knows that he can get people to defend him because, _"It's a stereotype!"_


----------



## Tard Whisperer (Dec 16, 2022)

Here is a post with more info on the confrontation at Ginger's. Apparently he got the woman who confronted him fired from her volunteer work for 'bigotry'



What an annoying faggot:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




A couple fun tweets:

teen detransitioner Chloe Cole is a “known fascist”

Lol tumblr:


----------



## Ona Quest (Dec 16, 2022)

Where's Waldo? said:


> Something I saw on tumblr, regarding this dude:
> 
> View attachment 4083882
> View attachment 4083891
> ...


A couple of screen shoots from that weird screed you posted. It's so weird how he has to make TERFs hate into some weird sexual thing.



"You're hot," TERFs tell him as they solicit and harass poor widdle Eli, "but you're a man."  this dude is so full of himself


Tard Whisperer said:


> Here is a post with more info on the confrontation at Ginger's. Apparently he got the woman who confronted him fired from her volunteer work for 'bigotry'
> View attachment 4083747
> 
> What an annoying faggot:
> ...


It doesn't surprise me that Eli would continuously stalk and harass a woman in order to ruin her life. This dude is 100% a legit predator. Ugh. He'll act like this, while at the same time bitch about how his ideological opponents are all liars and bullys 

You would know all about lying and bullying 


Also, goddamn! Despite the face hack, he still has an overall Chad looking face.  And the voice, anyone else think it sounds weird and edited?


----------



## CatharticShitHead (Dec 18, 2022)

Where in the world is Danie Yun Diamond? Part 2 edition:

Found another court record by googling for Yeounghee Yun with Diamond attached to it. Danie back in the Chasya arc was sued for a car crash (a). Only reason I'm mentioning this is that listed alongside Danie as a defendant is Yeounghee Yun. This cements that Yeounghee is related to Danie for me, I had my doubts because I've used sites like whitepages to try and track down certain family members and the information they provide is unsatisfactory and inaccurate to say the least. The only thing that these public sites will list accurately is how old the person would be. It's kinda hard to fuck that up at least.

Another bullshit website, clustrmaps (a) lists that Yeounghee lives in Huntington Beach, California and is 67 years old. Only info worth of note is that again Richard Diamond, along with someone named Jeffrey S Higa is mentioned here and since I'm now convinced that Yeounghee is related to Danie, I am now convinced that obviously Richard is too. Other thing of note is that besides the Yeounghee Yun Diamond trust I've mentioned in the last post, Yeounghee seems to have another business mentioned here named Telechron LLC. On Bizapedia, Telechron is listed as a California Limited-Liability company and strangely enough the trust is mentioned here but it's missing the Diamond in the name. It is only called "The Yeounghee Yun Revocable Living Trust". So either a different trust, doubtful, or one of these websites is outdated with the business name. Maybe someone didn't want Diamond in the name for a reason or another? I tried archiving the Bizapedia page but got this instead. Bizapedia don't like "automated queries". Enjoy these screenshots instead.



Spoiler: Bizapedia Screenshots












Another peculiar thing, decided to search "Danie Yun Diamond" into clustrmaps for the sake of it. Was given an error 410, "the page you requested has been removed from the website". Tested other names, a random assortment and it showed whatever name it had. But with Danie Yun Diamond, Danielle Chasya Diamond, Danie Yun Diamond Melendez, I kept getting error 410. I'm starting to think that years ago, Danie DFE'd and we started our search too late.

By googling "Danie Yun Diamond Korean", I found this substack page where someone recounted what we already know (a) apparently was archived a year ago That Eli silenced a bunch of his accusers, including Danie through whatever method was available. The only reason I'm bringing this up, and forgive me if this is info we already knew is that in the substack article, the writer "JL" posted this screenshot.





Maybe I should be looking for Danie without the E. But I think this tweet is why all these articles say that "Danie committed suicide in early 2019". They were all going off this one user's "bro trust me". @jessgentlejess is assumedly  still active on twitter but his account is private. I can't see if he ever deleted this tweet.

What weirds me out about this stuff is that besides using this tweet as proof that Danie offed herself, they all also say



> One of the final posts on her Tumblr read that she felt “completely isolated” and had had her “entire social space completely taken away.” She also described experiencing persistent PTSD related to her experience with Eli.


I've seen this phrase copy pasted a couple of times. My question is, if Danie really did off herself then where's this post? I've looked. If it's on a different blog, someone please tell me. Who deleted it? Did Danie delete it in her DFE moment?

I think that's all the looking I've got for now. I can feel the well drying up. These dead ends are frustrating, and the only reason I keep looking is a sort of spite against Eli. Why is Eli so confident to say that his ex isn't dead when all of the internet from 2019 onward thinks she is? Is Eli going to say some bullshit argument where he's not referring to Danie but another ex?

And if Danie isn't dead, where the fuck has she been? Why stay "dead" for all these years? Was it to hurt Eli in a smear campaign of sorts?


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Dec 18, 2022)

Whoever updated and opened up this thread, thank you so much! I had no idea how deep this rabbit hole actually went! I look forward to posting about his lolsuit against Blaire White when and if it finally happens. (Though there's always a possibility he's gonna pull another Keffals and keep the money.)


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Dec 18, 2022)

Yeah, I think that whoever Jess was talking about who committed suicide wasn't Diamond, what with him being described as "black" and with the photo of Diamond that clearly shows that she's Asian. Also, Jesse spelled the name "Dani" without an E. That is... astonishingly sloppy.

Also, Diamond added this to the top of her Tumblr before she abandoned it:

"1) Stop misgendering my abuser claiming to be in support of me and her other survivors. You’re not.

2) Stop misgendering me to twist my r*pe trauma into your vile transmisogynist narrative. I am TRANS. I am NONBINARY. I’m a FEMME. My pronouns are THEY/THEM. I’m not a woman/”female”.

3) Stop making gross assumptions and generalizations about what kinds of genitals trans people have.

4) Stop making invasive violating assumptions about how my abuser r*ped me.

5) Generally get your cis/heterosexist hands off my trauma. Do NOT touch me like that.

6) I hope Twitter actually follows through with its misgendering policy and permanently bans all your accounts."

I've gotten to the point where I think that everyone involved in this story is so amazingly fucked up that there's no way to know what really happened. Erlick is definitely still a lolcow no matter what, though, what with the "creepy breeders" and "cis women and real women" tweets.

EDIT: I initially said that Diamond took down the original callout in this post, I was completely wrong about that.


----------



## OttoWest (Dec 18, 2022)

CatharticShitHead said:


> Why is Eli so confident to say that his ex isn't dead when all of the internet from 2019 onward thinks she is? Is Eli going to say some bullshit argument where he's not referring to Danie but another ex?


Because she’s not dead.



> And if Danie isn't dead, where the fuck has she been? Why stay "dead" for all these years? Was it to hurt Eli in a smear campaign of sorts?


Because you’re not dealing with rational or mentally stable people here.

ETA Eli is a fucking moron. St Nicholas was GREEK. He was about as “African” and “black” as Cleopatra. You really start to see the stunted intellectual development in trans kids when they can’t even bother to check Wikipedia before posting this shit.


----------



## CatharticShitHead (Dec 18, 2022)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> Yeah, I think that whoever Jess was talking about who committed suicide wasn't Diamond, what with him being described as "black" and with the photo of Diamond that clearly shows that she's Asian. Also, Jesse spelled the name "Dani" without an E. That is... astonishingly sloppy.


While I do doubt Jess because there's not much evidence besides a "just trust me bro", I wouldn't be surprised if Jess did mean Danie as Danie kept calling herself a QTPOC, Queer Trans Person Of Color. Danie also seemed to tan, so idk maybe Jess is fuckin retarded and assumed. We are dealing with the retardation of identity politics. If someone looks like something, says they're another, you gotta go with the latter or you're a bigot.

Also, Danie's callout post never was taken down. It's still there. It's in the August 2016 section of her tumblr.


----------



## Meiwaku (Dec 24, 2022)

Op ur based but your switching of pronouns all over the OP is giving me aids. Also add serial rapist to his title.

In other words, I hope this faggot gets raped to death by actual women.  I don't lightly wish rape on anyone except rapists themselves.

F in chat for his victims. Just take solace in knowing he is on here forever.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Dec 24, 2022)

I double-checked the OP and all "she"s were in reference to TiF Danie Yun Diamond, aka Danielle Chasya Diamond.

Lots of real life stuff happening so sorry for no OP update, I have been following everything being posted in here and sent to me re: this cow and will incorporate when I'm less busy.


----------



## RedMage (Dec 29, 2022)

One87five0 said:


> I know this is a fairly unpopular opinion, especially among fellow TERFs, but I respect Blaire White for calling out the degenerates in his community. I also sympathize with him on a certain level. When you're an "other," you're shamed, ridiculed and attacked if you refuse to join the hive mind. If you're Black and conservative, the nigras revoke your hood pass. If you're gay or trans and you oppose teaching middle schoolers about butt plugs, strap ons, and puberty blockers, the faggots and trannies revoke your rainbow pass. It's so weird to me that certain groups are expected to toe the line or else everyone in their "community" will ostracize them... it was cool to agree to disagree once upon a time. Troons hate Blaire because he's conservative and love Eli because he's liberal. They will ignore the fact Eli admitted to being a rapist because liberal = good, conservative = evil. They won't even hear Blaire out because they've already made up their minds that he's an evil, uncle Tom, Nazi fascist, when all he's ever said was kiddy diddlers should be executed and supplying drugs to children is dangerous and unethical. That sounds reasonable enough to me, but I'm a lesbian who leans conservative so wtf do I know?



I think for most people they would prefer to just be individuals and not part of a collective. Also, the idea of being Ideologically Gay is a turn off - especially for me.

Being gay - it starts and stops at sexual orientation. It does not move beyond that. I have no interest in their "culture" and I don't consider myself their ally as I am not on board with the shit they are doing. In their eyes, I am part of the their community when convenient.

I have only attended a pride parade three times, the last around 2016 and never again. Someone girl approached to sign off on a petition regarding discriminating against gays and trans when it comes to job searching. And I know that isn't all they were petitioning for, but even the premise didn't make sense.

I got into a little argument after I told her I was not interested, and she questioned me.

"Why not? This is about your rights."

"I don't understand - I do have rights."

"No you don't."

"Yes I do. I am an American citizen."

"Well, I am a lobbyist and we are fighting for your rights."

"Yeah. Not interested. Have a nice day"

And I walked off. I didn't think I would ever come accross something like in person - online it is expected. But the reason why I opposed it was because I did not like how it would open the door to baseless lawsuits, in particular against small business owners who don't have that kind of money to defend themselves as you know activists will expoit the system and use the ACLU and other organizations to prepare a case to take those businesses to court.

I assume these parades have gotten worse since then with these activists as well as kids being exposed to more garbage.


----------



## Sailor Troon (Dec 29, 2022)

RedMage said:


> I think for most people they would prefer to just be individuals and not part of a collective. Also, the idea of being Ideologically Gay is a turn off - especially for me.
> 
> Being gay - it starts and stops at sexual orientation. It does not move beyond that. I have no interest in their "culture" and I don't consider myself their ally as I am not on board with the shit they are doing. In their eyes, I am part of the their community when convenient.
> 
> ...


The big argument for gay rights used to be that gay people are just normal people born with a different sexual orientation, not heathen sinners or dangerous degenerates. Ever since the AGPs have gotten a dominant voice in the LGBTQIAP+, that argument has been thrown to the wayside. It's become all about "preserving and reclaiming queerness", which means making the more degenerate gays -- the kind who support pedophilia and public kink and drag -- the face of the gay community while troons are portrayed as the most oppressed people to ever walk the earth.


----------



## Notorious AGP (Dec 30, 2022)

This looks so cringe. I don't know if I can stomach it:






Your browser is not able to display this video.











						Eli Erlick on Twitter: "Ready to get heated? I joined @VICENews for a…
					

archived 29 Dec 2022 20:41:54 UTC




					archive.vn


----------



## Tard Whisperer (Dec 30, 2022)

Vice literally had a male rapist on their panel on feminism. how poetic


----------



## Fapcop (Dec 31, 2022)

The leg less lady in the wheelchair clearly got dealt a shit hand in life and decided to make it her life’s mission to sit and bitch about her “feminist wheelchair ramps” to anyone who isn’t bitter.

LMAO! You go based, white woman!

Surprising to see an attractive white woman sit and drop truth bombs on Vice of all places.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Dec 31, 2022)

Eli Erlick on Twitter: "We’ll be officially filing suit against Blair…
					

archived 31 Dec 2022 20:15:55 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## siegemeister675 (Dec 31, 2022)

Tard Whisperer said:


> Vice literally had a male rapist on their panel on feminism. how poetic



And they edited it to make it look like the femboy rapist beat the actual woman in a debate, much feminism much stunning and brave.


----------



## CatharticShitHead (Dec 31, 2022)

Thunk Provoker said:


> Eli Erlick on Twitter: "We’ll be officially filing suit against Blair…
> 
> 
> archived 31 Dec 2022 20:15:55 UTC
> ...


I was wondering what the fuck Eli meant by "defending actual sex trafficker Andrew Tate" and what I found was perhaps the most common sense take Blaire has ever said. Of course, it'd be only common sense to anyone with half of a brain, not retards like Eli.

Here's Blaire's "defending" Tate (a) and just for funsies here's a screenshot:




I've seen people make this take a lot recently. It's a good thing to bring up in my opinion because most of the normies have forgotten Epstein and his magical island logs. But is this defending Tate? Fuck no. Eli is dumb as rocks. It's more like taking the current controversy surrounding Tate's arrest and trying to convert it into attention on Epstein.

What do you guys think? Is this "defending" Tate?

Forgot to also post this screenshot from my short searches into Danie's whereabouts:



Find the funny. 
I tried clicking the "dbd killer roulette wheel" just to see if 1) it was there and 2) to see why the fuck the description would be mentioning Danie or Eli. No luck.


----------



## Boyd Shelton (Jan 1, 2023)

Is Elie commitng tax fraud? He reports working 35 hours a week but insists that he has zero reportable compensation. Eli claims to be part of the "pay their fair share" cult, but ironically, does not pay 

2018  tax filing. See part IV. (35 hours per week)








						TRANS STUDENT EQUALITY RESOURCES - Form Form 990-EZ for period ending Dec 2018 - Nonprofit Explorer - ProPublica
					

Since 2013, the IRS has released data culled from millions of nonprofit tax filings. Use this database to find organizations and see details like their executive compensation, revenue and expenses, as well as download tax filings going back as far as 2001.



					projects.propublica.org
				




in 2017 , Eli claimed to work 5 hours per week with no reportable income.









						TRANS STUDENT EQUALITY RESOURCES - Form Form 990-EZ for period ending Dec 2017 - Nonprofit Explorer - ProPublica
					

Since 2013, the IRS has released data culled from millions of nonprofit tax filings. Use this database to find organizations and see details like their executive compensation, revenue and expenses, as well as download tax filings going back as far as 2001.



					projects.propublica.org
				




Eli appears to have been kicked out of the organization in the 2020 filing.








						TRANS STUDENT EQUALITY RESOURCES - Form Form 990-EZ for period ending Dec 2020 - Nonprofit Explorer - ProPublica
					

Since 2013, the IRS has released data culled from millions of nonprofit tax filings. Use this database to find organizations and see details like their executive compensation, revenue and expenses, as well as download tax filings going back as far as 2001.



					projects.propublica.org


----------



## Boyd Shelton (Jan 2, 2023)

Well this certainly puts a fork in Eli's "life saving medicine" delusion.

A long-term follow-up study of mortality in transsexuals receiving treatment with cross-sex hormones​Results​In the MtF group, total mortality was 51% higher than in the general population, mainly from increased mortality rates due to suicide, acquired immunodeficiency syndrome, cardiovascular disease, drug abuse, and unknown cause. No increase was observed in total cancer mortality, but lung and hematological cancer mortality rates were elevated. Current, but not past ethinyl estradiol use was associated with an independent threefold increased risk of cardiovascular death. In FtM transsexuals, total mortality and cause-specific mortality were not significantly different from those of the general population.

https://eje.bioscientifica.com/view/journals/eje/164/4/635.xml

Transgender people faced a much higher mortality rate than cisgender peers, according to a new Dutch study. In a retrospective, observational study spanning from 1972 to 2018, a total of 10.8% (317 of 2,927) of transgender women using hormonal therapy included in the analysis died during follow-up.

This number was starkly higher than the number of cisgender men and women in the general population that died over the same period, Martin den Heijer, MD, PhD, of Amsterdam University Medical Centre in the Netherlands, and colleagues wrote in _The Lancet Diabetes & Endocrinology_opens in a new tab or window.

Specifically, transgender women died at 1.8-fold higher than expected compared with cisgender men (standardized mortality ratio 1.8, 95% CI 1.6-2.0). Even more pronounced, transgender women died at 2.8-fold higher of a rate than expected compared with cisgender women in the general population (standardized mortality ratio 2.8, 95% CI 2.5-3.1).

Some of the largest drivers of this unexpectedly high death rate were cardiovascular disease, lung cancer, HIV-related disease, and suicide. More specifically, transgender women had a 47.6-fold and 14.7-fold higher mortality rate due to HIV than general population women and men, respectively -- the highest driver of deaths in this population. https://www.medpagetoday.com/endocrinology/generalendocrinology/94343

Mortality risk in transgender people is twice as high as in cisgender people, data show​The mortality risk in transgender people using hormone treatment is twice as high as in cisgender people and has not decreased in the past five decades, a Dutch retrospective analysis has suggested.









						Mortality risk in transgender people is twice as high as in cisgender people, data show
					

The mortality risk in transgender people using hormone treatment is twice as high as in cisgender people and has not decreased in the past five decades, a Dutch retrospective analysis has suggested.1  However, the researchers concluded that the increased mortality risk in transgender people did...




					www.bmj.com


----------



## Boyd Shelton (Jan 2, 2023)

Troonshiners


----------



## Boyd Shelton (Jan 4, 2023)

One thing that amazes me about the troon cult is they never take their monumentally ignorant proclaimations to their logical conclusions.


Eli has defined troons out of existence with this gem. If these assertions were true,

1. Then Eli, Big Al, Tony and Keffals are not "trans" since they were already "women" under this rubric. There was never a transition.

2. There is no justification for HRT or troon surgery because they are allegdly already women.

3. There is no justification for troon special status they are allegdly already women.

Sydney Watson discussing how much of Eli Erlick's delusional babbling Vice had to edit out to make him seem less batshit crazy. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHgpHfrULHc


----------



## broadrod31 (Jan 5, 2023)

Of course he mentions his personal dick rider Jessie Gender. Or would 'knuckle rider' be more appropriate?




Right... this is a person I want to get my news and information from lmao


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Jan 5, 2023)

Is there any evidence that Danie Yun Diamond and Tone Lee Bias retracted their accusations that isn’t “Eli Erlick said so”?


----------



## Tard Whisperer (Jan 5, 2023)

Boyd Shelton said:


> Sydney Watson discussing how much of Eli Erlick's delusional babbling Vice had to edit out to make him seem less batshit crazy. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHgpHfrULHc



They filmed for 4-5 hours, final result was 40mins
Sydney was annoyed Eli tweeted that she and other son the panel were fascists
overall the panel was extremely hostile
*Sydney says she actually called him out on the rape & abuse accusations and Vice edited it out*
Eli sperged out and said that him competing in archery is comparable to men in women's sports
Afterwards Vice asked her about the allegations, seeming to have not known about them beforehand
In comments she says that she also brought up him trafficking drugs to kids and Vice edited it out mid-sentence:  




Spoiler: video archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Jan 6, 2023)

Thunk Provoker said:


> Eli Erlick on Twitter: "We’ll be officially filing suit against Blair…
> 
> 
> archived 31 Dec 2022 20:15:55 UTC
> ...






Okay, so a few things.

1. Alex Jones did not lose a defamation case, he refused to participate and lost by default.

2. Blair White did not possibly cause $60 million in emotional distress damages for Eli Erlick by repeating potentially wrong statements even if she somehow knew these were false. (Eli seems to be alleging that Blair knows that person is not dead but said it anyway. This is pretty much the only actual defamatory claim he's centering the case around. In his own words he says the other things were only implied.) This was how Jones' verdict went up, it was that times multiple families. There is no possible way for this case to work out in this way.

3. Blair White apparently moved to Texas in 2021. Texas has one of the strongest anti-SLAPP laws in the country and Eli is pretty much admitting that's what this is, not an actual defamation lawsuit. The comments on that failing (SAD!) GoFundMe certainly see that as the intent.

4. Assuming this was defamation (I'm skeptical) and that he's going to win (I'm _very_ skeptical) the above text on the GoFundMe seems to suggest that Eli thinks this will prevent Blair White from continuing to say transphobic, right-wing and hateful things. Blair White will pay damages, very small damages, to Eli Erlick for falsely implying he played a role in the death of someone who is not in fact dead. (Which will be easy for Eli to prove as he can simply get a statement from the not dead person Blair said was dead.) Then Blair White can continue making right-wing, transphobic and hateful videos and saying right-wing, transphobic and hateful things. Including implying that Eli Erlick is a "pedophile, drug trafficker, and child groomer" with the addition that he is also litigious and attempts to use the legal system ("ACAB END CAPITALISM") to silence critics.

I also looked into the attorney, this is from their "femmelaw.com" (really) page:


I noticed in another profile that they're "testing a novel theory of defamation _defense_" apparently:


It's talking about the case Green won against Blair White that Eli mentioned in the GFM text, White was party to a defamation and cyberbullying lawsuit that got dismissed, I don't know if the "novel theory of defamation defense" is asking for a baseless lawsuit to be dismissed or not: https://gaycitynews.com/court-walks-away-from-walkaway-lawsuit/


Of note is a statement from Green that may become amusing in the future:


I also found this law review article from J. Remy Green, which opens with a Terry Pratchett quote and then makes reference to Woman in the Moon and Ender's Game in the second paragraph, in which Green argues that any speech the state dislikes should be unprotected by the First Amendment and therefore the state should be able to criminally punish it, surprisingly the phrase "stochastic terrorism" does not appear even though it leans on this theory for its claim of infinite casual incitement: https://lawreview.syr.edu/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/L-Remy-Green-Article-Final-Document-v2.pdf

There's lots to enjoy here other than those references, from an opening aside that's insane with equally insane citations:




To an insane argument that not allowing the state to criminalize any speech it wants to is disrupting the "marketplace of ideas" so the First Amendment should allow the state to do so with an appeal to ol Popper's paradox of tolerance:


To Gamergate, with six citations to Zoe Quinn's Crash Override memoir, to argue that Quinn's inability to have the state criminally prosecute people was a "market failure":


With one of the greatest citations (134) ever:


An argument that, yes, the First Amendment should allow the state to censor books (Hit Man was a book where the publisher advertised that it would help you commit crimes, someone used the book to commit crimes, the publisher was unable to get a lawsuit dismissed because of _their advertising_, not the content of the book, something Green appears to massively miss despite being in the abstract of the case) and you should be forever liable (including for criminal prosecution) for any speech you ever make:


One of multiple instances of calling doxing (at least it's spelled correctly) to be "lawless action" and arguing for the criminalization of the entire internet to be allowed under the First Amendment:


So it looks like we have two very nice people here in Eli and his troon lawyer (not to be confused with the far more incompetent Troon Lawyer) who despises the First Amendment despite using it to protect previous clients from Blair White.


----------



## Muttley? (Jan 6, 2023)

Spoiler






Where's Waldo? said:


>





imagine, being called what you are



Spoiler






Where's Waldo? said:


>





lol @ trying to intimidate your critics with arrows
because no one trusts a troon with a firearm
especially not the troon himself


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Jan 6, 2023)

eli erlick is a male predator who grooms children and is probably sexually attracted to them


----------



## OttoWest (Jan 6, 2023)

Jeremy Maxwell “j. remy” Green:

Why do they always look like this?

Jeremy’s long and boring essay about why he changed his legal name from “Jeremy Maxwell Green” to “Jeremy Jeremy Maxwell Green”.



Spoiler



Jeremy Jeremy is not the only troon in the family. His sister Anna (center, glasses) is now “Benjamin”. Anna was diagnosed with a rare form of leukemia as a baby; her family was featured in the Chicago Tribune in their search for a bone marrow donor.


Both parents are former attorneys. Jeremy Jeremy grew up in a $1.3m brownstone in Chicago. Both his parents are pro-troon boomers who apparently believe their son and daughter are interchangeable beings and not clearly differentiated by sexual dimorphism. Naturally being a man means Anna will never experience the same risk of sexual harassment or assault as Jeremy Jeremy, him being a woman and all. And Jeremy Jeremy will have to work harder to defend himself from any attackers, what with his 6’2” male body, unlike his 4’9” sister.


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Jan 6, 2023)

Muttley? said:


> lol @ trying to intimidate your critics with arrows
> because no one trusts a troon with a firearm
> especially not the troon himself


the thing I find funny is that he's showing off _practice heads_, instead of broadheads.


----------



## RedMage (Monday at 11:55 PM)

Muttley? said:


> imagine, being called what you are
> 
> lol @ trying to intimidate your critics with arrows
> because no one trusts a troon with a firearm
> especially not the troon himself


They sure have a habit of using that word, "campaign", to describe people calling him out for the shady shit he is involved in.

Gives himself more importance than he really deserves.


----------

